# Sweden brings back conscription under tension with Russia



## Devildoc (Mar 2, 2017)

Very interesting articles.  It seems the rest of Scandinavia has seen the writing on the walls, but I also wonder if real military conflict broke out, how long they would last.

Sweden revives military conscription

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/02/world/europe/sweden-draft-conscription.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2017)

I read this yesterday.  Very interesting.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2017)

Vice news....they do have some interesting reporting.

Russian Spies Are Reportedly Trying to Stop NATO and Sweden From Hooking Up | VICE News


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2017)

Seems like Sweden, Norway and Finland's military are geared more for defense...they really need NATO.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2017)

It would be nice if they* started footing the bill like they need NATO.


*NATO member nations


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2017)

Russia has a history of violating Swedish neutrality by sending her navy into Swedish waters.

Swedish submarine incidents - Wikipedia

I find it interesting that Sweden avoided it during the Cold War but is now willing to explore the possibility of partnering with NATO. I'd have to think this is less a partnership driven by the spectere of a land war and more driven by air and sea concerns.


----------



## CDG (Mar 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> Russia has a history of violating Swedish neutrality by sending her navy into Swedish waters.
> 
> Swedish submarine incidents - Wikipedia
> 
> I find it interesting that Sweden avoided it during the Cold War but is now willing to explore the possibility of partnering with NATO. I'd have to think this is less a partnership driven by the spectere of a land war and more driven by air and sea concerns.



Not just air and sea.  Cyber as well.  The threat of land war is a tertiary concern at best these days.  The advances in technology are rendering it more and more unlikely.

ETA:  I am well aware of ground involvement in Iraq, AFG, Syria, Africa, and Ukraine.  Mostly SOF.  When I say "land war", I am referring to a major pitched battle by the conventional fielded forces of nation states.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 4, 2017)

Well if we're pointing fingers because of sea incursions we'll have to point at every country with submarines.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Seems like Sweden, Norway and Finland's military are geared more for defense...they really need NATO.


The last time Russia went to war with Finland it did not go well for Russia.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 5, 2017)

My father's family is Finnish.  My grandfather came here as a baby.  I had family here, moved here in the late 40s and 50s, who fought against the Soviets (they have since died).  Finns have a hard-on for anything not Finn.  They don't care for the rest of Scandinavia.


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> The last time Russia went to war with Finland it did not go well for Russia.



Or Finland...


----------

